# Drilling my 55



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

Looks great. I need to do something like that. I need to get off my behind and build me a decent stand first. hah. Could you show more detailed pictures or explain how you got your SMS prob in the plumbing and how you seal it and remove it to calibrate it if needed? I hate that floresent yellow thing in my tank. haha

Rick


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Dang, I just missed the new discus. They look great and the tank looks awesome, even more so in person.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

rrguymon said:


> Looks great. I need to do something like that. I need to get off my behind and build me a decent stand first. hah. Could you show more detailed pictures or explain how you got your SMS prob in the plumbing and how you seal it and remove it to calibrate it if needed? I hate that floresent yellow thing in my tank. haha
> 
> Rick


When we do the next one, I'll slow down and take pictures of the whole process including build-up of the reactor.....DC


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

yoink said:


> Dang, I just missed the new discus. They look great and the tank looks awesome, even more so in person.


Yes, but you can come by to see and feed them whenever you want. I forgot to give you some plants I had for you in my endler tank and shrimp nanos. Did you get the new tank set-up? The glosso we planted is hanging tough.....DC


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

The plants you gave me filled it up nicely. It's ready to go and waiting on the shrimp to come in. Thanks again.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

I am concidering discus too. I need to start reading your posts and learning what I can about keeping them with plants. I have tons of questoins on discus but its off topic here so I will wait. Haha. 

Rick


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

what did you use to make those caves?


----------



## landlord (Apr 2, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> Tank Rescape (please excuse the flash).



got any update pics of this, im interested on how this tank is progressing, looks good!


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I did not make them, got them from RMC. If you want some, let me know. You still need to meet him, he lives down 31 a little. You still got my number?.....DC



flash69x said:


> what did you use to make those caves?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

landlord said:


> got any update pics of this, im interested on how this tank is progressing, looks good!











The tank is doing well, still recovering from a major munch by a bunch of spixi babies. I am growing out several dozen rams in it now....DC


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Nice tank.

What's the dimensions of those caves? I'm interested in them as well, since I can probably use them for my plecos.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

crazie.eddie said:


> Nice tank.
> 
> What's the dimensions of those caves? I'm interested in them as well, since I can probably use them for my plecos.



Plecs love them, actually have wars in my 110 over a cave. I think I can still get some, PM me......DC


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What is this plant? It looks familiar, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> What is this plant? It looks familiar, but I can't remember what it is.


Anchored Water Hyacinth (Eichhornia azurea)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Thank you! That is a nice looking plant, but I see it is considered a noxious weed. Is it a typical stem plant?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Thank you! That is a nice looking plant, but I see it is considered a noxious weed. Is it a typical stem plant?


PlantGeek.net - Eichhornia azurea


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Couple of Q's....

Whats an ALF?

What type of Discus is that in the second pic all the way to the left?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Brilliant said:


> Couple of Q's....
> 
> Whats an ALF?


Albino Long FIn Ancistrus




























Brilliant said:


> What type of Discus is that in the second pic all the way to the left?


There is a turq, 3 snakes, and a heckel in that pic.....DC


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

DC,

I noticed you have your pH probe for the SMS controller above the CO2 entry port in the reactor. Wouldn't this give misleading values since the CO2 is concentrated in the reactor? I would think you would want it either below the CO2 port...OR... to get a real good TANK reading, i would have put it on the long PVC stand you built to make the turn for the hydor on the right hand side of the cabinet. 

What are your thoughts and experience on this thus far?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

gmccreedy said:


> DC,
> 
> I noticed you have your pH probe for the SMS controller above the CO2 entry port in the reactor. Wouldn't this give misleading values since the CO2 is concentrated in the reactor? I would think you would want it either below the CO2 port...OR... to get a real good TANK reading, i would have put it on the long PVC stand you built to make the turn for the hydor on the right hand side of the cabinet.
> 
> What are your thoughts and experience on this thus far?


Below the port would make it innaccurate. Upstream is most accurate because the water has gone the whole route, i.e., through the tank and filter before reaching the probe. CO2 being in the reactor in neglible since it is being released into bio balls and pushed through into the tank. I have had no problems with the 3 I have been running for over a year now, they are working very well in fact, no calibration or cleaning needed yet......DC


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No calibration?!? In the manual for the SMS it says to recalibrate at least every 30 days... Do you check your pH manually with a test kit to see the accuracy?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

gmccreedy said:


> No calibration?!? In the manual for the SMS it says to recalibrate at least every 30 days... Do you check your pH manually with a test kit to see the accuracy?


I check it with a Hanna PH meter often. All I am concerned about is stable PH, if it drifts I will just adjust the setting on the SMS122 accordingly. I am dropping PH from 7.0 to 6.1-6.3........DC


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work all the way man!


----------

